# 185cm Dynastar Assault BUMP skis, mint....



## Highway Star (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got a pair of mint condition Dynastar Assault bump skis, 185cm.  They are from one of the last years they were made, the blue and white ones.  Drilled once for P18's.  Probably skied 3 runs.  I can take pics if there's any interest....make an offer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't buy skis from a troll...


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't buy skis from a troll...



I've sold plenty of gear over on TGR......and I'm not a troll.

These skis are GREAT, even for jibbing couches.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> These skis are GREAT, even for jibbing couches.



alright, that was actually funny.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy my skis!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Trade ya....







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trade ya....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but a little too intermediate for me....


----------



## powbmps (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright, I'll bite.  Can you please post some pictures?  I'm assuming the P18's had the turntable heel.  Do you know if the wimpy pair of FKS 120's that I have would use the same holes?

Thanks!


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Alright, I'll bite.  Can you please post some pictures?  I'm assuming the P18's had the turntable heel.  Do you know if the wimpy pair of FKS 120's that I have would use the same holes?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, they will take the same holes.  Drilled for a 293mm boot sole.

Pics after the weekend.  The are the blue and white ones and they are mint.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Thanks, but a little too intermediate for me....



I know.  that is why I'm selling them.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 4, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes, they will take the same holes.  Drilled for a 293mm boot sole.
> 
> Pics after the weekend.  The are the blue and white ones and they are mint.



No pics?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe tonight...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2009)

pics?  price?


----------



## Jdl5702 (Apr 11, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I've got a pair of mint condition Dynastar Assault bump skis, 185cm.  They are from one of the last years they were made, the blue and white ones.  Drilled once for P18's.  Probably skied 3 runs.  I can take pics if there's any interest....make an offer.



do you still have the skis? what is your best price? jl


----------



## tcharron (Apr 11, 2009)

He's still taking the pictures.  Months long exposure will make that picture look SCHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!  :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

come on guys..buy these..


----------



## tcharron (May 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> come on guys..buy these..



Riiiiiiight after the ski off.


----------

